
Amazon accounts closed without explanation - volker
http://www.westernmassnews.com/story/37853683/amazon-accounts-closed-without-explanation
======
volker
There are a lot of unknowns right now. Amazon support has just excuses, but
more and more reports come in that they seem to have a technical glitch. The
support here is also not on par.

Outside of the "breaking the TOS" one of the biggest reports is that users
requested an account closure themself. This is obviously a lie and also
affects accounts with 2FA.

